# Guter CPU Kühler für den fx-8350 gesucht



## neos0 (15. Mai 2015)

*Guter CPU Kühler für den fx-8350 gesucht*

Guten Abend,

ich bin momentan auf der Suche  nach einem neuen CPU Kühler.
Mein jetziger stößt leider an seine grenzen und das gut hörbar 

Maximal Höhe ist 150mm werde ich morgen nochmal genau abmessen (sind aber mindestens 150mm)
OC ist nicht geplant trotzdem sollte der Kühler schon gut was bringen.

Danke für jede Hilfe!!

MfG.


----------



## SilentMan22 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für den fx-8350 gesucht*

Preis?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für den fx-8350 gesucht*

Mainboard?
Budget?

Je nach Mainboard bräuchte man vielleicht einen Top-Blower.


----------



## neos0 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für den fx-8350 gesucht*

TA970  5.2
und Budget ist bis so ca. 70-80€


----------



## facehugger (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für den fx-8350 gesucht*

Bis 150mm was in der Richtung:


Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A (100700721) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
wenn der Freezer höher sein dürfte, wär natürlich better...

Gruß


----------



## neos0 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für den fx-8350 gesucht*

Also wie ich gesehen habe könnten es bis zu 154mm werden.
Messe jetzt das ganze aus 

sind maximal 154 152mm wären aber optimal.


----------



## facehugger (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für den fx-8350 gesucht*



neos0 schrieb:


> 152mm wären aber optimal.


Soviel besser wirds allerdings mit 2mm mehr auch nicht Wenn du allerdings nicht gerade mit der Spannungskeule neue OC-Rekorde aufstellen willst, sollten die genannten sehr gut ausreichen

Gruß


----------



## neos0 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für den fx-8350 gesucht*

Meint ihr ich bleibe bei Volllast beim Macho unter 60´? und wie siehts mit einer Wasserkühlung aus ist das zu empfehlen?

Ist so ein topblower mehr zu empfehlen? Noctua NH-L12 Topblow KÃ¼hler - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## godfather22 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für den fx-8350 gesucht*

Wenn du wirklich nicht übertakten willst reichen die genannten Kühler gut aus. Ich hab meinen fx-8320 Monate lang mit einem HR-02 Macho mit 4,4GHz betrieben und abgeraucht ist mir da nichts  
Ob du unter 60°C bleibst weiß ich nicht, ist aber auch nicht schlimm wenns ein bisschen wärmer wird. 

Ich selbst kenne keinen Top-Blow-Kühler, der besser als der 120er Macho kühlt. Der Vorteil von den Dingern ist eher, dass sie auf das Mainboard blasen, welches dadurch besser gekühlt wird. Die Phasen von manchen AM3+ Boards können ziemlich heiß werden, aber das sollten die genannten Teile auch hin kriegen.

Eine Wasserkühlung ist da von Vorteil, wo aus Platzgründen kein großer Tower verbaut werden kann. Die meisten wartungsfreien Wasserkühlungen haben ziemlich laute Lüfter und Pumpen. Wenn es ruhig sein soll sollten also die Lüfter ausgetauscht werden. Bei einem fx-8350 würde ich auch nicht unter einem 240er Radiator kaufen. So ein Teil und passende Lüfter liegt leider weit über deinem Budget und meistens kühlen diese Teile die Phasen eher schlecht als recht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für den fx-8350 gesucht*

Dieser wird Dich retten und sowohl Deiner CPU als auch Deinem Mainboard Höchleistungen erlauben:
Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht


----------



## neos0 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für den fx-8350 gesucht*

Danke wird bestellt! Sobald ich ihn eingebaut habe gebe ich Auskunft über die Kühlleistung mit dem Topblower


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für den fx-8350 gesucht*

Schau Dir aber das Befestigungskonzept an. Du musst von hinten verschrauben. Das hat Vorteile, aber die Montage funktioniert nur gut, wenn das Gehäuse hinter der CPU eine Aussparung hat.


----------

